# Custom door panels



## Tingy (Feb 16, 2003)

I have a 98 cavalier the door panels on it suck. So I was wonderen how you come about making customs. Any ideas or how to's


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

where do i start here?.............if i were you i would do a little research on what type of a style you are going for.
surprisingly, your doors are fairly simple to work with, even changing the material on the door itself isn't too difficult. 
you may want to post a few pics on what you'd like to do, this way one of us one here can help walk you through the process.

also keep in mind, there are a million different ways of doing things with fiberglass, so there is going to be a ton of people suggesting ideas, the best advice i have is to research first and then go ahead with the work.........but most of all don't get discouraged.

are you planning to do the doors yourself? do have history working and doing things like this?


----------



## Tingy (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modelmangler_@Aug 2 2008, 10:23 PM~11244734
> *where do i start here?.............if i were you i would do a little research on what type of a style you are going for.
> surprisingly, your doors are fairly simple to work with, even changing the material on the door itself isn't too difficult.
> you may want to post a few pics on what you'd like to do, this way one of us one here can help walk you through the process.
> ...


Ya, im planning on doing it myself... Ahh I know how to cover it with material and that sort... Just basically want to know how to make custom door panels. It can be from my ones that I already got or something out of hard board from scratch or something... Im workn with lime green vynl and green velour, to give u an idea.


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

heres the thread i made when i was building the door panels on my '59... not sure how much will pertain to ur project but it should giv u a few tips.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=325530&hl=


----------



## Tingy (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Aug 3 2008, 06:32 PM~11249104
> *heres the thread i made when i was building the door panels on my '59... not sure how much will pertain to ur project but it should giv u a few tips.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=325530&hl=
> *


Thanks man that actually helps out alot


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Aug 3 2008, 06:32 PM~11249104
> *heres the thread i made when i was building the door panels on my '59... not sure how much will pertain to ur project but it should giv u a few tips.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=325530&hl=
> *



nice! that saves alot of typing! :cheesy: 

keep us posted


----------



## Tingy (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modelmangler_@Aug 4 2008, 06:06 AM~11252602
> *nice! that saves alot of typing! :cheesy:
> 
> keep us posted
> *


Or I also like the door panels off the car "earthquake" How would I come about doing something like that


----------



## Tingy (Feb 16, 2003)

ttt


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

sup homie i have a 98 cavalier an tryin to get some ideas you have any pix of you car?


----------



## Tingy (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Aug 12 2008, 08:44 PM~11329093
> *sup homie i have a 98 cavalier an tryin to get some ideas you have any pix of you car?
> *











Ya I dont got many pics by here are a few








This is an old on here I still got crushed velvet, its changed now tho


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## Tingy (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Aug 14 2008, 07:35 PM~11347383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ya thanks mav that one too


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Tingy also bike races..look at the hair flow..


----------



## Tingy (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Aug 14 2008, 07:39 PM~11347421
> *Tingy also bike races..look at the hair flow..
> 
> 
> ...


lol thats funny shit


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

thanks homie tight ride im lookin for some 13's you know of anyone that will ship to ky?


----------



## Tingy (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Aug 14 2008, 10:13 PM~11348931
> *thanks homie tight ride im lookin for some 13's you know of anyone that will ship to ky?
> *


Not at the top of my head I dont.


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tingy_@Aug 18 2008, 10:35 PM~11376942
> *Not at the top of my head I dont.
> *



cool


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maverick+Aug 14 2008, 09:35 PM~11347383-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check out the wheels & tire forum. homeboyz or D-Cheeze can ship to you, they both got threads there.
CCE sells them, they ship, and they're in KY.
I got mine from ATW they were the best price I found at the time, and ship fast.


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eyeneff_@Aug 19 2008, 01:38 AM~11379194
> *Tight ride, I like seeing something different.
> Check out the wheels & tire forum. homeboyz or D-Cheeze can ship to you, they both got threads there.
> CCE sells them, they ship, and they're in KY.
> ...



thanks homie i'll check um out


----------

